
Yahoo protects user privacy and gets fined? - aj
http://blog.cdt.org/2009/07/11/yahoo-protects-user-privacy-and-gets-fined/
======
onreact-com
Next time Yahoo hands over Chinese dissidents to the police we will be able to
tell them that their "obeying by the laws" point is not valid, they don't
abide by random laws elsewhere either.

